# Free image editing software?



## icemakk

Looking for free software that can resize images, add background layer, add text, similar to Photoshop but without all the bells, whistles and cost. 
Anyone have any luck with some out there.


----------



## Rob

Look up GIMP. It's open source, and free.


----------



## pm-r

Have you looked at your included *Preview.app* and gone through its Help menu as to what it can do??


----------



## CubaMark

If you don't find something to do the trick, consider Pixelmator. It's regular $29.99, but is frequently found on sale at half-price.


----------



## gwillikers

Give Fotor a try, it's free.

It may not be as powerful as you require, but it's worth a look.

I waited for Graphic Converter to get added to a MacUpdate Bundle, and I really like it. But it's at least $40.00 by itself.


----------



## West Coast Boy

Saw an article on this software called PixelStyle (PixelStyle - Graphic Design Software for Mac), it's free and looked interesting.


----------



## dev_man

there are many free software just srearch on google


----------



## VieleKatzen

Well, talk about timing. And luck.  I wanted to ask this very question as I just upgraded to El Capitan. The upgrade knocked Adobe Photoshop right into the dustbin, and that's the only image editing program I have _ever_ used.


----------



## CubaMark

VieleKatzen said:


> Well, talk about timing. And luck.  I wanted to ask this very question as I just upgraded to El Capitan. The upgrade knocked Adobe Photoshop right into the dustbin, and that's the only image editing program I have _ever_ used.


ehMac, the last refuge of the technologically bereft? 

Seriously - look at Pixelmator. It's polished, very inexpensive, and unless your Photoshop needs were 'advanced', it should fit your needs. Do check out the Pixelmator blog and read the comments from users. There is also a companion iPad / iPhone / iPod Touch version.

GIMP is good, free and was just updated in mid-July. It used to rely on the X11 Window System, but is now a native OS X app.


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm, I am still using Adobe Photoshop CS3 and it works just fine with El Capitan.

I much prefer Snapheal though, as it suits my needs perfectly athough it is now $69. I bought it way back when it was about $15.

https://macphun.com/snapheal?adw_campaign=Snapheal_brand_Canada&gclid=CLXq0_nD-M4CFQaoaQodh2UOUg


----------



## pm-r

VieleKatzen said:


> Well, talk about timing. And luck.  I wanted to ask this very question as I just upgraded to El Capitan. The upgrade knocked Adobe Photoshop right into the dustbin, and that's the only image editing program I have _ever_ used.



What version???

Not too many red Xs for the various versions here if you want to check, but some not enough info marks:
Application Compatibility Table — RoaringApps


----------



## VieleKatzen

SINC:
Perhaps it was the version. I had Adobe Photoshop CS and when I try to open it, I get a message saying "PowerPC applications are no longer supported."


----------



## VieleKatzen

pm-r said:


> What version???
> 
> Not too many red Xs for the various versions here if you want to check, but some not enough info marks:
> Application Compatibility Table — RoaringApps


Adobe Photoshop CS, if that helps. Thanks for the link.


----------



## pm-r

VieleKatzen said:


> Adobe Photoshop CS, if that helps. Thanks for the link.



What was the last Mac and OS you ran it on, and it looks like it's not just legacy it looks like really ancient!!

See: https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/system-requirements.html


----------



## pm-r

ignore - double duplicate post for some strange reason.


----------



## VieleKatzen

pm-r said:


> What was the last Mac and OS you ran it on, and it looks like it's not just legacy it looks like really ancient!!
> 
> See: https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/system-requirements.html


I'm sure it *was* ancient ... when I got it, I was still working in the newspaper business, and that was between 5 and 10 years ago.  As for the OS system I just replaced, it too was ancient ... it was whatever came with my Mac mini when I got it, and I've had this for about the same length of time, if not longer.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rob said:


> Look up GIMP. It's open source, and free.


Rob: I just downloaded it only to get a message saying my security settings won't allow me to open it because "it is from an unidentified developer. Your security preferences allow installation of only apps from the Mac App Store and identified developers."

I've never tried tinkering with my computer's security settings before. How do I go about getting them to loosen up a little??

Thanks.


----------



## pm-r

> _I'm sure it *was* ancient … when I got it, I was still working in the newspaper business, and that was between 5 and 10 years ago. …_



Well OK, but I don't think anyone could be any more vague on details.


----------

